# Need some advice



## LeeLifts (Mar 31, 2015)

I've created an app for supplement users but I need some feedback to know if it's any good and how it could be improved. Would I be able find out if anyone is interested in trying it out in the Classifieds section or anywhere else?

Don't want to get banned for spamming so I thought I'd see if it was cool first.


----------

